# BLOCKS OF PURE BEESWAX @ $6.00/lb. + shipping



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's that time of year again to do those projects involving beeswax . . .

Have a limited number of assorted blocks available that can be dropped

into a priority envelope and shipped anywhere in the U. S. of A. for $5.25.

Sizes are as follows: 2.2#

3.4#

3.6#

4.4#

Orders received/processes on first come - first call basis. Personal checks or

U.S. postal money order in the exact amount. Allow for checks to clear unless

we've dealt before. P.M. for total amount and any other shipping instructions/

questions you may have.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

copperkid3 said:


> It's that time of year again to do those projects involving beeswax . . .
> 
> Have a limited number of assorted blocks available that can be dropped
> 
> ...


May be able to get larger quantities. Let me know your needs.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd like the 3.4 pound piece. Message me on here with the total and your address, I'll get you a money order out this week, thanks Kathy


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's that time of year again to do those projects involving beeswax . . .

Have a limited number of assorted blocks available that can be dropped

into a priority envelope and shipped anywhere in the U. S. of A. for $5.60.

Sizes are as follows: couple of smaller sizes added.

2.2#

2.3#

2.3#

3.4# (Sold-pending)

3.6# (Sold -pending)

4.4#

Orders received/processes on first come - first call basis. Personal checks or

U.S. postal money order in the exact amount. Allow for checks to clear unless

we've dealt before. P.M. for total amount and any other shipping instructions/

questions you may have.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Janet & Kathy:
Received BOTH of your money orders this morning 
and the wax is packaged and ready to go.
If I can get out of the driveway (5" of fresh snow - long drive), 
will have them mailed out from the post office this very afternoon.
Let me know on here, when you receive them, as I like to keep current with
how the U.S.P.S. is handling deliveries; especially with major weather conditions.
Once again, thank you again for your patronage.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I received my beeswax and it was exactly what was offered by copperkid3! It was well taped up and was shipped out when he said he would ship it. It has a lovely honey smell to it that makes me want to sit n sniff it all the time, lol. In my opinion its a very good transaction between us and I would not hesitate to order from him again. I'm sorry it took me so long to post this... been busy with getting some cows and just forgot! Thanks copperkid3!!!


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you still have beeswax left? Does it last a long time or will it go bad?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

bjgarlich said:


> Do you still have beeswax left? Does it last a long time or will it go bad?


* * * * * * * * * * * *
The answer to the second, is it will basically last forever if you don't burn it

and while it will develop a "bloom" (which looks like a film on the outside), 

it doesn't affect the wax or its usefulness.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's that time of year again to do those projects involving beeswax . . .

Have a limited number of assorted blocks available that can be dropped

into a priority envelope and shipped anywhere in the U. S. of A. for $5.60.

Sizes are as follows: couple of smaller sizes added. 

2.2#

2.3#

2.3#

3.4# (Sold)

3.6# (Sold)

4.4# (Sold-pending)

Orders received/processes on first come - first call basis. Personal checks or

U.S. postal money order in the exact amount. Allow for checks to clear unless

we've dealt before. P.M. for total amount and any other shipping instructions/

questions you may have.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Updating remaining inventory. . . 

Have a limited number of assorted blocks available that can be dropped

into a priority envelope and shipped anywhere in the U. S. of A. for $5.60.

Sizes are as follows: couple of smaller sizes added. 

2.2#

2.3#

2.3#

3.4# (Sold)

3.6# (Sold)

4.4# (Sold-pending)

Orders received/processes on first come - first call basis. Personal checks or

U.S. postal money order in the exact amount. Allow for checks to clear unless

we've dealt before. P.M. for total amount and any other shipping instructions/

questions you may have.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I got my beeswax - it looks to be top quality!! Thanks Copperkid3!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm new to the use of beeswax; but have been hearing people in these forums mention it in regard to both preserving jams/jellies as well as making candles...if I'm remembering correctly.

Can you provide a list here as to how a homesteader can use yours?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's no longer recommended for using for jelly & jam making. But it can be used for candles, lotions, salves, & hardening bars of soap. Back in the pioneering days they used it to fill cavities. I'm sure there are probably other ways it can be used that I haven't thought of this morning.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I will stop spitting out my bees wax in the trash can. Sometimes you have to light a candle under me.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Any bees wax for sale?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm getting low too so if you still have some let us know.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm interested as well. Please PM or let me know this thread.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

used2bcool13 said:


> Any bees wax for sale?





NostalgicGranny said:


> I'm getting low too so if you still have some let us know.





motdaugrnds said:


> I'm interested as well. Please PM or let me know this thread.


+ + + + + + + + +

+ + + + + + + + 
Beeswax? Yes, but no large blocks; only small cupcake size which average 3 oz each. These will be offered at $3.00/cake + shipping. There are presently (16) available. U.S. postal money orders or personal checks accepted. P.M. with 
additional questions and/or to place an order. We also have honey.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been keeping bees and saving the wax for about 20 years. I should probably dig it out and remelt it into cakes and sell it. What is a good sized cake for most of you folks interested in it?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have been keeping bees and saving the wax for about 20 years. I should probably dig it out and remelt it into cakes and sell it. What is a good sized cake for most of you folks interested in it?


If you are really into crafting your own stuff you want it in pounds. If you are just beginning or only doing a few projects you want it in ounces.


----------

